# Kernel Panic sur mon powerbook G4



## niko53 (24 Décembre 2007)

Comme vous le savez, je viens de récupérer un powerbook G4. lors de son achat, le vendeur m'avait prévenu des kernel panic qui avaient systématiquement lieu au démarrage. Au moment du blocagle, il fallait éteindre la bête, appuyer longtemps sur l'interrupteur jusqu'à un bip et la batterie blanche et rallumer. Là l'ordi part et après il peut tourner des heures très très bien.

Je me suis dit que cela ne devait pas être méchant. J'ai fait la manip, insérer Tiger et procéder à la réinsatallation du système en formatant le disque. Premier observation, après la réinstallation, le nom du propriétaire n'a pas changé, j'ai du renommé le disque. Depuis la réinstallation, j'ai eu à nouveau 2 kernel panic. Cela peut venir de quoi  sachant qu'il n'y a qu'une barette de 512 et pas de carte Airport.

A savoir que dans le menu Pomme préférence-démarrage, il me propose 2 choses : Mac OS 10 ou un autre chemin lié à une connection réseau. C'est normal ?

Les kernel panic, cela peut être dangereux pour l'ordinateur ?

Merci à tous !


----------



## anneee (24 Décembre 2007)

tu pourras trouver ici les causes possibles et les moyens d'y remédier, bon courage


----------



## niko53 (24 Décembre 2007)

merci !


----------



## niko53 (24 Décembre 2007)

Quelqu'un qui vend beaucoup sur annonces Mac m'a dit que la carte mère allait me lacher bientôt, vous croyez que c'est possible ?


----------



## anneee (24 Décembre 2007)

avant d'envisager le pire, tu peux peut-être testé avec un autre barrette mémoire (essaie de t'en procurer une autre à priori "OK")

ensuite si c'est pas concluant, creuse du côté des logiciels (ceux récemment installés par exemple)

et puis tu peux aussi essayer de réinitialiser la PRAM comme expliqué dans le lien ci-dessus

bon, ben au boulot  

passe de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année malgré tout


----------



## niko53 (24 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de réinstaller Tiger et ça a l'air de tourner !


----------



## anneee (24 Décembre 2007)

ça c'était la solution radicale  

sauf que dans ton premier post, tu disais avoir fait cette manip et que ça n'avait pas solutionné le problème


----------



## Josécernuda (7 Janvier 2008)

Le problème vient des slot mémoire de la catre mère. Au lieu de 1go installé il n'y a plus que 512mb qui tournent. En Belgique Apple à tout pris en charge avec extention de garantie sinon il faut compter 1100euros de réparation... Mon PB 1,67ghz date de juin 2007. Bonne Chance.


----------

